# where is cranberry lake kent county



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

how do you get there from GR and where do you get on the lake


----------



## Kid-in-the-Ranger (Feb 8, 2006)

don't know where you get on but it's by 10 mile and fruit ridge


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Go west on 10mi to Kenowa. Turn south. The road dead ends into lake.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Might jig yourself up an automobile outta there!


----------



## Fish_on (Jan 28, 2007)

LIVE COUPLE MILES FROM THERE AND 2 WEEKENDS AGO IT WAS OPEN WATER WITH 1' WAVES WITH THE WIND. BE CAREFUL......:yikes:


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the ice will be safe by now


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I heard on the radio today that the nieghbors on Kenowa Avenue are haveing a meeting at Alpine Township hall to discuss the way the street runs straight in to the lake on both sides, resulting in some people driving in to the lake.
I am wondering if these nieghbors are going to try and do away with the public access and try to keep the general public off of this lake that is surrounded by private property.
We used to drive on it during the winter in "the day", but not until the ice was at least 12" thick. That used to occur more often than these days. One of our favorite things to do was to come flying down Kenowa Ave with a some un-knowing girls, and at the last second yell, "I can't stop it! Were going to hit the lake!!", crank the wheel and stomp on the gas, sending the vehicle spinning out of control across the ice, chicks screaming. I don't reccommend this at all, people have died on this lake trying to cross the ice in their vehicle.
But this doesn't mean they should shut down the public access sites here. I will google the subject and see if there is an article explaining todays (OR rather Thursdays apparently) meeting and paste it here later.
What do you local fisher-people think about this and will you be attending the meeting this evening (or Thursday)?
last edit - I could only google up a statement that the Public Hearing is Thursday, not today. I am not sure. Anyone know/find anything more?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I think this public hearing is tonight. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## dark ice (May 21, 2003)

Plans discussed for Kenowa Ave/Cranberry Lake barriers

Posted: Feb 5, 2008 04:21 AM EST 
Updated: Feb 5, 2008 10:14 PM EST 

ALPINE TOWNSHIP -- A meeting was held Tuesday night to discuss a stretch of road that is potentially dangerous.
The road in question is Kenowa Avenue, which leads to Cranberry Lake. Kenowa Avenue runs right into the lake without any type of barrier in place.
There is a boat launch at the end of the road on the water's edge. In the past, vehicles have been accidentally driven into the water.
Two bodies were found in the lake, only one week apart, in October 2007. One was the body of Kathleen Wiekierak, a Grand Rapids woman missing since 2003, and the other was 27-year-old Carlos Diaz'. Foul play is not suspected in either death.
About 40 people attended the meeting Tuesday, including representatives from the sheriff's departments and road commissions in Ottawa and Kent counties, and Alpine and Wright Township supervisors.
Several residents who live along Cranberry Lake said the public should be welcome to use the lake, but the area needs some enforcement, for excessive noise, etc. They said more signs are needed to alert the public of the abrupt end of Kenowa Avenue at both ends of the lake.
Officials with the Ottawa County Road Commission said they have preliminary plans to address the problem, including improved signage and some kind of barrier that would bring attention to drivers that the lake is there.
They will continue to work on the options and present them to Wright Township officials, who are in charge of the area in question.


----------

